# Pillows as Treatments



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

I'd like to know if regular fluffy pillows can be used as traps in corners? Or, what advantages would an actual trap have over using something like big pillows thrown into corners?


----------



## Ethan Winer (Jul 21, 2006)

MrPorterhouse said:


> I'd like to know if regular fluffy pillows can be used as traps in corners? Or, what advantages would an actual trap have over using something like big pillows thrown into corners?


I'm sure pillows will be better than nothing, probably even much better than nothing if they're big enough. Though they won't look very classy next to all your other audio gear. :demon:

This comes up all the time, where someone asks "what if" questions about this proposed material or other. The problem is the only way to know for sure is to measure the material in question and compare it to known proven performers like rigid fiberglass. If you have appropriate software you could measure your room with nothing, then with pillows, then with real bass traps. Other than that, I'm not sure how else to know for certain.

--Ethan


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

The main reason I ask is because the wife throws all of these older couch pillows in the front right corner of the room where they are pilled up about 3 feet high. This is the same corner where I have my sub loaded. I haven't measured the room with and without, but with the pillows there, the sound is pretty good.


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

If you hear a difference it's definately helping, and if it keeps your wife happy, then it is definately the right material for your room!


----------

